# Francis Helps With Housework



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Typical BT play ! I love them, I've had four ! They used to be my favorite breed, but no more, I am too allergic to them.

Your girl is beautiful !


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Francis and Noelle are the same age. Francis was born on October 30. Noelle was born October 31. It gets crazy around here, but it's all in fun.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Francis looks to be as helpful to you as Maizie is to me in the garden :lol:


----------

